# Disabling Account doesn't hide it?



## maxgoof (Jun 6, 2016)

I disabled my account last Friday evening. I still have 12 hours left before it can be enabled again.

And yet, someone was able to favorite one of the items on my gallery six hours ago.

How is that possible, if, according to the description:

*Disable Account*
This will prevent your userpage, gallery, favorites and journals from being shown to other users. (Site administrators will still be able to see everything)
A disabled account can not be re-enabled for 72 hours and will be unable to post.

Does this mean it was favorited by an administrator?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 6, 2016)

Users will not be able to view your gallery (eg Artwork Gallery for quoting_mungo -- Fur Affinity [dot] net for my gallery) and I believe the content will also be excluded from search results, but the individual submissions are IIRC still viewable with a direct link. I admit I'm a little fuzzy on what the exact limitations are offhand.

Or it could be favorited by an administrator. We do favorite art sometimes.


----------



## Artex (Jun 8, 2016)

Submissions are still visible through search (i.e. @lower DimeSpin) and the gallery can still be navigated from the submission page using the mini-gallery navigator. Submissions will also be visible in the favorites of others. 

I don't know if submissions should be hidden eventually, but I'm usually grateful they're still around... even if it wasn't the artists intention. I'll usually try to track down the artist elsewhere if I can.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm pretty sure it got faved by an administrator.


----------

